# «(και) μάλιστα» = «ακόμα και»



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας!

Σε ποιες από τις εξής προτάσεις ενδέχεται να αντικατασταθεί  «(και) μάλιστα» με «ακόμα και», χωρίς η σημασία να αλλάξει;

Μη βγαίνεις λουσμένος έξω [και μάλιστα / ακόμα και] με τέτοιον καιρό.
Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος [και μάλιστα / ακόμα και] ανεπαρκής.
Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης, αντίθετα [μάλιστα / ακόμα και] αυξήθηκαν.
Από την υπόθεση όχι μόνο δε έχασαν, αλλά [μάλιστα / ακόμα και] έφτιαξαν και περιουσία.
Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα [μάλιστα / ακόμα και] από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.
Τα παραδείγματα (με «μάλιστα») προέρχονται από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής , εκτός από το τρίτο.


----------



## Perseas

1.  Μη βγαίνεις λουσμένος έξω*, ακόμα και* με τέτοιον καιρό.  *≠* Μη βγαίνεις λουσμένος έξω *και μάλιστα* με τέτοιον καιρό. 
(Εδώ το "ακόμα και" το καταλαβαίνω με την παραχωρητική σημασία (though the weather is like this), συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το "και μάλιστα").

2.  Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος , *ακόμα *(ήταν) *και *ανεπαρκής.  Ή Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος *και ακόμα* (ήταν) ανεπαρκής. 
(Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις αποδίδεται σημασία παρόμοια με αυτή του "και μάλιστα").

3.  Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης , αντίθετα *ακόμα και* αυξήθηκαν. 
(Υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος).

4. Από την υπόθεση όχι μόνο δεν έχασαν, αλλά *ακόμα* και έφτιαξαν και περιουσία. 
(Η σημασία του "ακόμα" εδώ είναι παρόμοια με αυτή του "και μάλιστα". Το "ακόμα και" είναι συντακτικό λάθος, αλλά και νοηματικό αφού ακολουθεί και άλλο "και").

5.  Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *ακόμα και* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει. 
(Υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος).

--------------------------
Στα 3 και 5 μπορεί να βελτιωθεί αρκετά η κατάσταση αν διαγράψουμε το "και" και τοποθετήσουμε το "ακόμα" στο τέλος της πρότασης.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Η ερώτησή μου είχα εμπνευστεί από τη μετάφραση της γερμανικής λέξης "sogar" του λεξικού sogar - Deutsch-Griechisch Übersetzung | PONS , που είναι είτε «ακόμα και», είτε «και μάλιστα».

Άλλη προσπάθεια (αντίστροφα, από το «ακόμα» στο «μάλιστα», εκτός από το πρώτο παράδειγμα):

Τον ξέρω· [είναι μάλιστα / ακόμα και είναι] πολύ γνωστός μου.
[Ακόμα και / Και μάλιστα] νεκρούς ανασταίνει.
Είναι καλός γιατρός, [και ακόμα / και μάλιστα] νεκρούς ανασταίνει.
Ακόμα και για βοηθό δεν τον ήθελαν. / Δεν τον ήθελαν και μάλιστα για βοηθό.
Θα πουλούσε [ακόμα και / και μάλιστα] το σπίτι του.
Θα πουλούσε όλα [, ακόμα και / και μάλιστα] το σπίτι του.


----------



## Perseas

1. Η διατύπωση είναι ορθή μόνο με το "είναι μάλιστα": Τον ξέρω· είναι μάλιστα πολύ γνωστός μου. 
(Νομίζω ότι εδώ το "μάλιστα" μεταφράζεται με το "sogar" όπως στο παράδειγμα του duden: "ich schätze sie, ich verehre sie sogar").

2. Ακόμα και νεκρούς ανασταίνει. 
("Ακόμα και νεκρούς ανασταίνει" είναι υπερβολή βέβαια, αλλά ως διατύπωση είναι φυσικότατη. Η πρόταση μπορεί να διατυπωθεί και χωρίς το "ακόμα": "Και νεκρούς ανασταίνει". Το "ακόμα και" όμως είναι πιο εμφατικό. Στα γερμανικά ίσως: Es erweckt sogar (selbst) Tote zum Leben).
Ανασταίνει και νεκρούς μάλιστα / Μάλιστα ανασταίνει και νεκρούς. 

3. Το "και ακόμα" εδώ σημαίνει "και επίσης, επιπλέον".

4.  Ακόμα και για βοηθό δεν τον ήθελαν. 
Ούτε (καν) για βοηθό δεν τον ήθελαν. 
(Μία έκφραση που θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει το "Ακόμα και" είναι το "Ούτε (καν)". Νομίζω ότι στα αγγλικά θα λέγαμε "not even" και στα γερμανικά "nich einmal").
Δεν τον ήθελαν, και μάλιστα ούτε για βοηθό. 
Δεν τον ήθελαν, ούτε για βοηθό μάλιστα. 

5. Θα πουλούσε ακόμα και το σπίτι του.  (sogar, selbst)
Θα πουλούσε και το σπίτι του ακόμα.   
Θα πουλούσε και μάλιστα το σπίτι του. 
Θα πουλούσε μάλιστα και το σπίτι του. 
Θα πουλούσε και το σπίτι του μάλιστα. 

6.  Θα *τα* πουλούσε όλα ακόμα και το σπίτι του. 
Θα *τα* πουλούσε όλα, και μάλιστα το (ίδιο το) σπίτι του.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> 1. Η διατύπωση είναι ορθή μόνο με το "είναι μάλιστα": Τον ξέρω· είναι μάλιστα πολύ γνωστός μου.
> (Νομίζω ότι εδώ το "μάλιστα" μεταφράζεται με το "sogar" όπως στο παράδειγμα του duden: "ich schätze sie, ich verehre sie sogar").


Ναι, θα έλεγα «Ich kenne ihn; er ist mir sogar sehr gut bekannt.» (Αν κατάλαβα σωστά το νόημα της ελληνικής πρότασης.)
Γιατί δεν είναι ορθή η διατύπωση «Τον ξέρω· ακόμα και είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.» ;



Perseas said:


> 2. ... Στα γερμανικά ίσως: Es/Er/Sie erweckt sogar (selbst) Tote zum Leben).


 



Perseas said:


> 3. Το "και ακόμα" εδώ σημαίνει "και επίσης, επιπλέον".


Και τι θα έλεγες για «Είναι καλός γιατρός, [ακόμα και / και μάλιστα] νεκρούς ανασταίνει.» ; Σημαίνουν το ίδιο οι δύο παραλλαγές;



Perseas said:


> 4. ... "Ούτε (καν)". ... "not even" ... "nicht einmal"


 


Perseas said:


> Δεν τον ήθελαν, και μάλιστα ούτε για βοηθό.


Καταλαβαίνω ότι αρνητικές περιπτώσεις συχνά θέλουν το «ούτε», και μάλιστα αφού γενικά το «μάλιστα» έχει θετική σημασία.



Perseas said:


> 5. Θα πουλούσε ακόμα και το σπίτι του.  (sogar, selbst)
> Θα πουλούσε και το σπίτι του ακόμα.
> Θα πουλούσε μάλιστα και το σπίτι του.
> Θα πουλούσε και το σπίτι του μάλιστα.


Σημαίνει το ίδιο τέσσερις φορές;



Perseas said:


> 6.  Θα *τα* πουλούσε όλα ακόμα και το σπίτι του.
> Θα *τα* πουλούσε όλα, και μάλιστα το (ίδιο το) σπίτι του.


Είναι σωστή η πρώτη γραμμή χωρίς κόμμα και η δεύτερη με κόμμα μόνο;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ναι, θα έλεγα «Ich kenne ihn; er ist mir sogar sehr gut bekannt.» (Αν κατάλαβα σωστά το νόημα της ελληνικής πρότασης.)
> Γιατί δεν είναι ορθή η διατύπωση «Τον ξέρω· ακόμα και είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.» ;


Πιστεύω ότι το κατάλαβες σωστά το νόημα της ελληνικής πρότασης.

Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι τα "και μάλιστα" & "ακόμα και"  δεν είναι εναλλάξιμα (austauschbar), είτε λόγω σύνταξης είτε λόγω σημασίας. Παρότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε παρόμοια σημασία, κατά βάση (im Prinzip) διαφέρουν. Αυτό φάνηκε κυρίως στις προτάσεις του #1, αλλά εν μέρει και στις προτάσεις του #3. Το "ακόμα και" -σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη- είναι επιτατικό για να τονιστεί πόσο υπερβολικό ή εκπληκτικό είναι κάτι. Η λειτουργία του στις παρακάτω προτάσεις φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά:
"Φοβάται ακόμα και τη σκιά του".
"Κάνει κρύο εκεί ακόμα και τον Ιούλιο".
Νομίζω ότι στα αγγλικά μεταφράζεται "even", π.χ. It's cold there even in July". Στα γερμανικά: Es ist dort kalt, sogar im Juli.

Από την άλλη, το "(και) μάλιστα" -πάλι κατά Μπαμπινιώτη- σημαίνει "προπάντων", "κυρίως", "ιδίως", "επιπλέον". Στα αγγλικά "in particular", "at that", "too". Π.χ. "Το καλοκαίρι, και μάλιστα τον Αύγουστο, η ζέστη είναι φοβερή" (In summer, and in particular in August, it's very hot) ή "Είναι δάσκαλος, και μάλιστα κακός" (He's teacher, and a bad one at that). Στα γερμανικά: "und zwar? sogar? obendrein? Στα παραδείγματα του duden, εγώ θα μετέφραζα το "sogar" μάλλον με το "(και) μάλιστα". Με το "ακόμη και" δεν μου βγαίνει τόσο ομαλά.

Όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου " Γιατί δεν είναι ορθή η διατύπωση «Τον ξέρω· ακόμα και είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.» ;", πρώτα πρώτα υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος (μετά το "ακόμα και" δεν πρέπει να ακολουθεί ρήμα: "ακόμα και είναι") και δεύτερον δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "ακόμα και", ώστε να αποδίδεται σωστά το νόημα.

Αντίθετα,  το "κι ακόμα" μπορεί (νομίζω) να αντικαταστήσει το "και μάλιστα". Οι σημασίες τους εδώ είναι παραπλήσιες.



διαφορετικός said:


> Και τι θα έλεγες για «Είναι καλός γιατρός, [ακόμα και / και μάλιστα] νεκρούς ανασταίνει.» ; Σημαίνουν το ίδιο οι δύο παραλλαγές;


"... ακόμα και νεκρούς ανασταίνει" (he ressurects even the dead)
"... και μάλιστα ανασταίνει νεκρούς" (and above all/what's more important, he ressurects the dead).
Οι σημασίες δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιες, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι ανασταίνει νεκρούς.



διαφορετικός said:


> Σημαίνει το ίδιο τέσσερις φορές;


Και στις τέσσερις προτάσεις αυτό που μένει σταθερό είναι το "και το σπίτι του". Από κει και πέρα, και το "ακόμα" και το "μάλιστα" την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν , κατά τη γνώμη μου.



διαφορετικός said:


> Είναι σωστή η πρώτη γραμμή χωρίς κόμμα και η δεύτερη με κόμμα μόνο;


Ναι, και η πρώτη θα ήθελε κόμμα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Παρότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε παρόμοια σημασία, κατά βάση (im Prinzip) διαφέρουν κάπως.
> [...]
> Το "ακόμα και" -σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη- είναι επιτατικό για να τονιστεί πόσο *υπερβολικό ή εκπληκτικό* είναι κάτι.
> [...]
> Από την άλλη, το "(και) μάλιστα" -πάλι κατά Μπαμπινιώτη- σημαίνει "προπάντων", "κυρίως", "ιδίως", "*επιπλέον*".


Η σημασία «επιπλέον» του «(και) μάλιστα» μπορεί να μεταφραστεί στα γερμανικά ως «obendrein» ή «sogar».
Η σημασία «υπερβολικό / εκπληκτικό» του «ακόμα και» μπορεί επήσις να μεταφραστεί στα γερμανικά ως «sogar».
Σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι που γίνεται επιπλέον πρέπει να είναι εκπληκτικό, δηλαδή έχει το νόημα του «ακόμα και». Ή ποια είναι η διαφορά;

Στο παράδειγμα «Τον ξέρω· και μάλιστα είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.» ...


Perseas said:


> δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "ακόμα και", ώστε να αποδίδεται σωστά το νόημα.


Γιατί; Δεν είναι εκπληκτικό το γεγονός ότι «και μάλιστα είναι πολύ γνωστός μου» ;
Μία υπόθεση για την αιτία: Επειδή το «ακόμα και» δεν αποδίδει τη συγγένεια (ή τη σχέση) του «γνωστός» με το «ξέρω» - σωστό;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Από την άλλη, σκέφτηκα ότι το «ακόμα και» επίσης (όπως το «και μάλιστα») συνδέει (σχετίζει) δύο μέρη της πρότασης, λόγω του μέρος «και» στη διατύπωση. Είναι λάθος;


----------



## Perseas

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω άλλα παραδείγματα με αγγλική μετάφραση, γιατί το sogar ίσως να καλύπτει τη σημασία και των δύο:
Μου αρέσουν τα αυτοκίνητα, *και μάλιστα* τα γρήγορα. / I like cars, *and particularly/mostly* the fast ones.
Μου αρέσουν τα αυτοκίνητα, *ακόμα και* τα γρήγορα. / I like cars, *even* the fast ones.
Βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά στη χρήση των "και μάλιστα" & "ακόμα και";

Επίσης:


Perseas said:


> "... ακόμα και νεκρούς ανασταίνει" (he ressurects even the dead)
> "... και μάλιστα ανασταίνει νεκρούς" (and above all/what's more important, he ressurects the dead).
> Οι σημασίες δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιες, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι ανασταίνει νεκρούς.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Έμαθα σε αυτό το νήμα ότι το «και μάλιστα» δεν έχει ποτέ την ίδια σημασία με το «ακόμα και», αν και μερικές φορές ταιριάζουν στα ίδια συμφραζόμενα.

Το λεξικό «PONS» συμβουλεύει το «sogar» («even») να μεταφραζεται κυρίως είτε ως «ακόμα και», είτε ως «και μάλιστα».
Οι παρακάτω σημασίες 2 και 3 του αγγλικού «even» αντιστοιχούν καλά στο γερμανικό «sogar»:


			
				https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/even#Adverb said:
			
		

> even
> 2. In reality; implying an extreme example in the case mentioned, as *compared* to the implied reality.
> Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn sometimes.
> Did you even make it through the front door?
> That was before I was even born.
> 3. Emphasizing a *comparative*.
> I was strong before, but now I am even stronger.




Η σημασία «2.» μεταφράζεται ως «ακόμα και», υποθέτω ότι συμφωνούμε για αυτό:


Perseas said:


> "... ακόμα και νεκρούς ανασταίνει" (he ressurects even the dead)




Υπόλοιπη ερώτηση:
Είναι σωστό το «(και) μάλιστα» με την εξής σημασία να μεταφράζεται ως «even (3.)» (και αντίστροφα) ;
(πηγή: Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής )


> εκφέρει ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο το οποίο επιτείνει τις αρνητικές ή θετικές πληροφορίες που προηγούνται ή γενικά αποτελεί *εντονότερη* ή *ακριβέστερη* απόδοση των προηγουμένων


Είναι οι εξής μεταφράσεις σωστές ;

Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και μάλιστα ανεπαρκής. / He was a bad teacher and even an unsufficent one.
Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, εύθυμος μάλιστα. / Suddenly he became calm, even cheerful.
I was strong before, but now I am even stronger. / Ήμουν δυνατός πριν, αλλά τώρα είμαι δυνατότερος μάλιστα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Έμαθα σε αυτό το νήμα ότι το «και μάλιστα» δεν έχει ποτέ την ίδια σημασία με το «ακόμα και», αν και μερικές φορές ταιριάζουν στα ίδια συμφραζόμενα.


Δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία. Από την άλλη, και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται για να δώσουν έμφαση, για να τονίσουν κάτι, και όπως λες, μερικές φορές ταιριάζουν στα ίδια συμφραζόμενα (δηλ. δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά το νόημα).


διαφορετικός said:


> Το λεξικό «PONS» συμβουλεύει το «sogar» («even») να μεταφραζεται κυρίως είτε ως «ακόμα και», είτε ως «και μάλιστα».
> Οι παρακάτω σημασίες 2 και 3 του αγγλικού «even» αντιστοιχούν καλά στο γερμανικό «sogar»:
> 
> 
> 
> even - Wiktionary said:
> even
> 2. In reality; implying an extreme example in the case mentioned, as *compared* to the implied reality.
> Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn sometimes.
> Did you even make it through the front door?
> That was before I was even born.
> 3. Emphasizing a *comparative*.
> I was strong before, but now I am even stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> Η σημασία «2.» μεταφράζεται ως «ακόμα και», υποθέτω ότι συμφωνούμε για αυτό:
Click to expand...

Όλα τα "even" θα τα μετέφραζα "ακόμα" ή "ακόμα και", εκτός -νομίζω- από το δεύτερο παράδειγμα  (Did you even...) που δεν γνωρίζω.



διαφορετικός said:


> Υπόλοιπη ερώτηση:
> Είναι σωστό το «(και) μάλιστα» με την εξής σημασία να μεταφράζεται ως «even (3.)» (και αντίστροφα) ;
> (πηγή: Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής )


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάποιες φορές είναι δυνατό.


διαφορετικός said:


> Είναι οι εξής μεταφράσεις σωστές ;
> 
> Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και μάλιστα ανεπαρκής. / He was a bad teacher and even an unsufficent one.
> Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, εύθυμος μάλιστα. / Suddenly he became calm, even cheerful.
> I was strong before, but now I am even stronger. / Ήμουν δυνατός πριν, αλλά τώρα είμαι δυνατότερος μάλιστα.


1. Θα το μετέφραζα μάλλον "in fact" ή "more precisely". Για το "even" δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ίσως να είναι σωστό.
2. Όπως και πριν. Για το even, θα μπορούσε ίσως να βοηθήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα αγγλικά σε επίπεδο μητρικής.
3. Εδώ σίγουρα θα μετέφραζα το "even stronger" "ακόμη δυνατότερος", το "μάλιστα" ίσως "certainly".
Οι διαφορετικές εκφραστικές επιλογές δημιουργούν διαφορετικές λεπτές αποχρώσεις, αλλά το νόημα στην ουσία του δεν αλλάζει.

Μήπως το "και μάλιστα" μπορεί να μεταφραστεί στα γερμανικά "und zwar";


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Θα μπορούσε ίσως να βοηθήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα αγγλικά σε επίπεδο μητρικής.


Καλιά ιδέα.

Όμως μπορώ επίσης να το περιγράψω. Λοιπόν: το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι, όπως εγώ;

Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και μάλιστα ανεπαρκής. / Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και, κάτι που το ξεπερνά ακόμα, ανεπαρκής.
Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, εύθυμος μάλιστα. / Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, και, κάτι που το ξεπερνά ακόμα, εύθυμος.
(Ελπίζω οι περιγραφές να είναι κατανοητές.)



Perseas said:


> Μήπως το "και μάλιστα" μπορεί να μεταφραστεί στα γερμανικά "und zwar";


Οι υποψήφιες εκφράσεις μου για το «και μάλιστα» είναι:

(και) ιδίως -> (und) vor allem, (und) erst recht, (und) insbesondere, ...
και επιπλέον -> und ausserdem
(und) sogar
Ίσως μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα παράδειγμα όπου το «und zwar» ταιριάζει ... («ακριβέστερη απόδοση των προηγουμένων»):
"Ich ging nach Griechenland, und zwar auf das Festland." / «Πήγα στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα στην ξηρά.»


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Όμως μπορώ επίσης να το περιγράψω. Λοιπόν: το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι, όπως εγώ;
> 
> Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και μάλιστα ανεπαρκής. / Ήταν κακός δάσκαλος και, κάτι που το ξεπερνά ακόμα, ανεπαρκής.
> Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, εύθυμος μάλιστα. / Ξαφνικά έγινε ήσυχος, και, κάτι που το ξεπερνά ακόμα, εύθυμος.
> (Ελπίζω οι περιγραφές να είναι κατανοητές.)


Πολύ κατανοητές μάλιστα! 
Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με το "ξεπερνά". Νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει περισσότερο στη δεύτερη πρόταση: "έγινε όχι μόνο ήσυχος αλλά και εύθυμος"/ "δεν έγινε απλώς ήσυχος, αλλά έγινε εύθυμος κι από πάνω". Εδώ ταιριάζει νομίζω η δεύτερη ερμηνεία του sogar:  _zur steigernden Anreihung von Sätzen oder Satzteilen; mehr noch; um nicht zu sagen. _Δεν διαφωνώ. Επίσης, με την προσθήκη του "εύθυμος μάλιστα" η περιγραφή γίνεται πιο λεπτομερής και πιο ακριβής.
Η πρώτη πρόταση  αρχίζει με έναν γενικό και αόριστο χαρακτηρισμό ("κακός"), που συμπληρώνεται με την εκτίμηση του ομιλητή για την ανεπάρκεια του δασκάλου. Έτσι δικαιολογείται η χρήση του "και μάλιστα".


διαφορετικός said:


> Οι υποψήφιες εκφράσεις μου για το «και μάλιστα» είναι:
> 
> (και) ιδίως -> (und) vor allem, (und) erst recht, (und) insbesondere, ...
> και επιπλέον -> und ausserdem
> (und) sogar
> Ίσως μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα παράδειγμα όπου το «und zwar» ταιριάζει ... («ακριβέστερη απόδοση των προηγουμένων»):
> "Ich ging nach Griechenland, und zwar auf das Festland." / «Πήγα στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα στην ξηρά.»


Ευχαριστώ!
Συμφωνώ με όλα.
Το pons μεταφράζει το "und zwar" "δηλαδή" και "και μάλιστα".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Η πρώτη πρόταση αρχίζει με έναν γενικό και αόριστο χαρακτηρισμό ("κακός"), που συμπληρώνεται με την εκτίμηση του ομιλητή για την ανεπάρκεια του δασκάλου.


Συμφωνώ, αυτό δεν είναι μια περίπτωση για το "sogar" / "even".

Επαναλαμβάνω το παράδειγμα «Τον ξέρω· και μάλιστα είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.».


διαφορετικός said:


> «Ich kenne ihn; er ist mir sogar sehr gut bekannt.»





Perseas said:


> Πιστεύω ότι το κατάλαβες σωστά το νόημα της ελληνικής πρότασης.


Και στα ελληνικά, νομίζω, σημαίνει: «Τον ξέρω· και, κάτι που το ξεπερνά ακόμα, είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.»
Μα ...


Perseas said:


> δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "ακόμα και", ώστε να αποδίδεται σωστά το νόημα.


Λοιπόν τι σημαίνει το «ακόμα και» ; Δεν σημαίνει «κάτι που ξεπερνά το κανονικό» ; Ναι μεν «το» (προηγούμενο) δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με «το κανονικό», αλλά στο παράδειγμα η διαφορά μου φαίνεται ασήμαντη. Δηλαδή ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το «ακόμα και» δεν ταιριάζει.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω το παράδειγμα «Τον ξέρω· και μάλιστα είναι πολύ γνωστός μου.».
> [...]
> Δηλαδή ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το «ακόμα και» δεν ταιριάζει.


Πιστεύω είναι θέμα σύνταξης. Η πρόταση "Τον ξέρω· είναι και πολύ γνωστός μου ακόμη" περιέχει τον "και" και το "ακόμη".

Θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "selbst" στα γερμανικά (π.χ. "er ist selbst mir gut bekannt"); Μήπως το νόημα θα ήταν διαφορετικό;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "selbst" στα γερμανικά (π.χ. "er ist selbst mir gut bekannt"); Μήπως το νόημα θα ήταν διαφορετικό;


Η λέξης «selbst» βρίσκεται μπροστά από τη λέξη «mir», και για αυτόν τον λόγο την τονίζει. Δηλαδή καταλαβαίνω «er ist auch mir, nicht nur anderen Personen, bekannt». Η λέξη «selbst» (με τη σημασία «sogar») δεν ταιριάζει καλά μπροστά από το «gut» (μάλλον ίσως γιατί είναι ένα επίθετο), για αυτό θα έλεγα «er ist mir _sogar_ gut bekannt», που σημαίνει «er ist mir auch gut, nicht nur ein bisschen, bekannt». Δηλαδή στα γερμανικά μπορεί να σημαίνονται διάφορες λέξεις ως «εκπληκτικές», τουλάχιστον το «mir» και το «gut». Ενδέχεται αυτό επίσης στα ελληνικά, με το «ακόμα» ή το «μάλιστα» ή άλλη λέξη (ίσως με το «ίδιος»: «Τον ξέρω· και μάλιστα είναι πολύ γνωστός από μένα τον ίδιο.»);


----------



## διαφορετικός

Προσπαθώ να διορθώσω τα συντακτικά λάθη.



Perseas said:


> Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης , αντίθετα *ακόμα και* αυξήθηκαν.
> (Υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος).


Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης , αντίθετα αυξήθηκαν *ακόμα*.
Σωστό; Και σημαίνει το ίδιο με το εξής;
Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης, αντίθετα *μάλιστα* αυξήθηκαν.



Perseas said:


> Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *ακόμα και* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.
> (Υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος).


Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα από τη χαρά του άρχισε *ακόμα* να χορεύει.
Σωστό; Και σημαίνει το ίδιο με το εξής;
Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *μάλιστα* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης , αντίθετα αυξήθηκαν *ακόμα*.
> Σωστό; Και σημαίνει το ίδιο με το εξής;
> Οι δαπάνες δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης, αντίθετα *μάλιστα* αυξήθηκαν.


Θα έλεγα ναι και στα δύο.

Ωστόσο, ακόμη και το  "αντίθετα *ακόμα και* αυξήθηκαν", που είχα επισημάνει ως λάθος, αν και δεν είναι καλά διατυπωμένο, θα μπορούσε καμιά φορά να ακουστεί.
Να μια άλλη διατύπωση: "Οι δαπάνες όχι μόνο δεν περιορίστηκαν εξαιτίας της κρίσης, αλλά και αυξήθηκαν ακόμη".



διαφορετικός said:


> Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα από τη χαρά του άρχισε *ακόμα* να χορεύει.
> Σωστό; Και σημαίνει το ίδιο με το εξής;
> Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *μάλιστα* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.


Και πάλι ναι και στα δύο. Σωστό και το "Ένα από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει *ακόμα*".


Δυο λόγια για τον επιδοτικό σύνδεσμο "και":
_Φοβάται *και* τον ίσκιο του (ακόμα)_.
_Φοβάται (ακόμη) *και* τον ίσκιο του._
Ο επιδοτικός σύνδεσμος "και" χρησιμοποιείται για να τονίσει μια λέξη και τοποθετείται ακριβώς μπροστά της. Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα τονίζει "τον ίσκιο".  Πολύ συχνά συνοδεύεται από το επίρρημα "ακόμα"/"ακόμη", το οποίο μπαίνει ή μπροστά από τον "και" ή σε άλλη θέση.
Για να τονίσουμε λίγο περισσότερο το αντικείμενο του ρήματος, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και την οριστική αντωνυμία "ίδιος": "Φοβάται *και τον ίδιο του* τον ίσκιο". Εδώ θυμίζει το selbst": "selbst seinen Schatten".
Αυτή είναι μια παραλλαγή της ίδιας πρότασης με το "μάλιστα": "Φοβάται *και* τον ίσκιο του μάλιστα"_,_ όπου πάλι έχουμε τον επιδοτικό "και".


----------



## Αγγελος

«Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *μάλιστα* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει. » Απόλυτα σωστό.
«Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα από τη χαρά του άρχισε *ακόμα* να χορεύει.» Εγώ αυτό δεν θα το έλεγα ποτέ. _Ίσως _να έλεγα « Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα από τη χαρά του άρχισε *ακόμα και *να χορεύει. », εννοώντας π.χ. ότι χαμογέλασε, χειροκρότησε, και έφτασε στο σημείο να σηκωθεί και να χορέψει. Πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να πω «*Ακόμα και *να χορεύουν άρχισαν κάποια παιδιά.». Πάντως το 'και' το θέλει οπωσδήποτε ως απόδοση του sogar.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Άγγελε!



Αγγελος said:


> Πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να πω «*Ακόμα και *να χορεύουν άρχισαν κάποια παιδιά.». Πάντως το 'και' το θέλει οπωσδήποτε ως απόδοση του sogar.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

Αλλά υπάρχει ένα περίεργο γεγονός: Το λεξικό από όπου προήλθε το παράδειγμα «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *μάλιστα* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.» δηλώνει ότι το «μάλιστα» εδώ (δε σημαίνει sogar, αλλά) «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί». Μπορεί το «ακόμα (και)» να λειτουργήσει έτσι επίσης;


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Αλλά υπάρχει ένα περίεργο γεγονός: Το λεξικό από όπου προήλθε το παράδειγμα «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα *μάλιστα* από τη χαρά του άρχισε να χορεύει.» δηλώνει ότι το «μάλιστα» εδώ (δε σημαίνει sogar, αλλά) «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί». Μπορεί το «ακόμα (και)» να λειτουργήσει έτσι επίσης;



Πολύ καλό το λεξικό. Ακριβώς αυτό το σκοπό εξυπηρετεί εδώ το «μάλιστα». (Εγώ αυτό νιώθω ότι κάνει και το sogar, αλλά τα γερμανικά μου δεν είναι καλά και ίσως να μη νιώθω την ακριβή του απόχρωση.) Δεν νομίζω ότι το «ακόμα» θα μπορούσε  να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση του, εκτός ίσως πριν από το ρήμα: «Μερικά μάλιστα άρχισαν ακόμα και να χορεύουν» , οπότε θa φανέρωνε ότι η αντίδραση αυτών των παιδιών ήταν αναπάντεχη, ότι δεν περιμέναμε να χορέψουν. Θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να πούμε «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ακόμα και τα ορφανά γελούσαν» (που θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι στενοχωρημένα)
Το «ακόμα και» αντιστοιχεί, νομίζω, σε μία από τις σημασίες του γερμανικού auch. Βέβαια, η διαφορά είναι μικρή: το γαλλικό même («certains enfants se sont même mis à danser») μπορεί να αποδοθεί και με τους δύο τρόπους, ή και απλώς «μερικά παιδιά άρχισαν *και *να χορεύουν».


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> δε σημαίνει sogar


Αυτό το έγραψα μόνο γιατί το λεξικό χωρίζει διάφορες σημασίες σε διάφορες παραγράφους, έτσι ώστε εγώ δε φαντάστηκα οι σημασίες να συνδυάζονται.



Αγγελος said:


> Εγώ αυτό νιώθω ότι κάνει και το sogar


Δηλαδή η λειτουργία «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί» του «μάλιστα» είναι πάντα προσθετική *πρόσθετη* σε μια κανονική σημασία του «μάλιστα», όπως «*ιδίως*», «*επιπλέον*», «*αντίθετα*»;


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή η λειτουργία «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα π.ροηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί» του «μάλιστα» είναι πάντα προσθετική *πρόσθετη* σε μια κανονική σημασία του «μάλιστα», όπως «*ιδίως*», «*επιπλέον*», «*αντίθετα*»;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Αυτή (να εισάγει μια αξιοσημείωτη λεπτομέρεια σχετικά με κάτι που έχει λεχθεί προηγουμένως) είναι η κανονική λειτουργία του «μάλιστα»:

Είναι αριστερός, και μάλιστα τροτσκιστής (υπάρχουν πολλών αποχρώσεων αριστεροί· οι τροτσκιστές είναι λίγοι.)
Ασχολείται πολύ με τα παιδιά του, τους μαθαίνει μάλιστα και γαλλικά.
Είναι όμως αλήθεια ότι η λέξη «μάλιστα» μπορεί να εισαγάγει και κάτι αντίθετο με αυτό που ειπώθηκε προηγουμένως:

-- Καθολικός είναι; -- Όχι, κάθε άλλο, έχει μάλιστα αδελφό Ευαγγελικό πάστορα.
Αλλά βέβαια, και εδώ μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το «μάλιστα» εισάγει μια λεπτομέρεια που εξηγεί το «Όχι, κάθε άλλο».

Η χρήση του «μάλιστα» ως πιο ευγενικού συνώνυμου του «ναι» είναι βέβαια άσχετη.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μια άλλη προσέγγιση: Είναι σωστή η ακόλουθη χρίση του «μάλιστα»;
«Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα μάλιστα είχε κόκκινα μαλλιά.»
(Τα μαλλιά δεν έχουν σχέση με «χαρούμενα», αλλά μόνο με τα παιδιά. Δεν υπάρχει εδώ η σημασία «ιδίως», «επιπλέον» ή «αντίθετα»)


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Μια άλλη προσέγγιση: Είναι σωστή η ακόλουθη χρίση του «μάλιστα»;
> «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα μάλιστα είχε κόκκινα μαλλιά.»
> (Τα μαλλιά δεν έχουν σχέση με «χαρούμενα», αλλά μόνο με τα παιδιά. Δεν υπάρχει εδώ η σημασία «ιδίως», «επιπλέον» ή «αντίθετα»)


Σωστή γραμματικώς είναι η φράση, αλλά λίγο παράξενη, ακριβώς γιατί το να έχεις κόκκινα μαλλιά ΔΕΝ είναι έκφραση χαράς. Πιο φυσικό θα μου ερχόταν να διαβάσω «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα. Ένα μάλιστα, που είχε κόκκινα μαλλιά, χοροπηδούσε.» Επίσης εύλογο θα ήταν «Όλα τα παιδιά ήταν χαρούμενα, _και μάλιστα_ ένα που είχε κόκκινα μαλλιά.» (εδώ θα εννοούσαμε ότι το παιδί αυτό ήταν ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενο.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μία ακόμα μικρή ερώτηση για το «μάλιστα», αν και ξανά λίγο περισσότερο off-topic ...

Στη σελίδα
Πόσο κόστισε στα σούπερ μάρκετ η διαχείριση της πανδημίας | Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ
διάβασα:


> Τα 100 εκατ. ευρώ πλησιάζει το κόστος από τη διαχείριση της πανδημίας του κορωνοϊού για τα σούπερ μάρκετ, [...], με βάση τα αποτελέσματα του πρώτου εννεάμηνου του 2020 (στην πραγματικότητα για το επτάμηνο Μαρτίου – Σεπτεμβρίου). Το συνολικό κόστος για το 2020 *μάλιστα* εκτιμάται θα ξεπεράσει τα 160 εκατ. ευρώ.


Τι σημαίνει το μάλιστα εδώ; Πρόκειται μάλλον για μια χρίση προ πάντων με τη λειτουργία «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί»; Δε βλέπω ένδειξη για άλλες σημασίες του «μάλιστα» όπως «επιπλέον», «ιδίως» ή «αντίθετα».


----------



## Αγγελος

Αφού το κόστος πλησιάζει ήδη (για 7 μήνες) τα 100 εκατ. ευρώ και μένουν ακόμα τρεις μήνες, φυσικά ως το τέλος του χρόνου θα τα ξεπεράσει. Αλλά πόσο; Αν ήταν ακριβώς αναλογικό θα πήγαινε στα 143 εκατομμύρια. Το ότι εκτιμάται ότι θα ξεπεράσει τα 160 είναι κάτι καινούργιο και εντυπωσιακό. Αλλά κι εδώ δεν θα λέγαμε γερμανικά sogar;


----------



## Perseas

_εκφέρει ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο το οποίο επιτείνει τις αρνητικές ή θετικές πληροφορίες που προηγούνται ή γενικά αποτελεί εντονότερη ή ακριβέστερη απόδοση των προηγουμένων _
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> Αλλά κι εδώ δεν θα λέγαμε γερμανικά sogar;


Ταιριάζει καλά «sogar» και αγγλικά «even»!


----------

